# Freezing Gravy? Possible



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I like to make gravy with bacon grease (grease, flour, milk, seasoning) and am wondering if it is possible to freeze it and then heat it up again. Someone told me that you cannot because it separates and comes out nasty. Anybody have any experience with this?


My problem is that I do not make bacon as often as I want the gravy, and since there are only 2 of us most days, I feel like making gravy results in most of it going to waste.

Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

It does separate, but you can heat and then blend it. I use a stick blender. The texture is different -- kind of grainy, but the taste is fine.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We cook bacon and then freeze in portion size. Pull out a portion and use as needed, BLT, add to scalloped potatoes, add to hamburger or for making gravy. 2 of us, we refreeze 2 full slices, cut in 1/2. Just reheat, add some grease, if needed, and make gravy. We also strain bacon grease for later use. It can be refrigerated....James


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We love that gravy too and usually store it in the fridge in a small stainless steel pot with a lid for up to a week. Take out and heat portion needed and it heats smooth. Freezing it does create a grainy texture during a reheat but we eat it anyway. 

We also love the Pioneer Gravy mixes made with water but they don't freeze and reheat well at all and will turn into all water gravy.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Depends on whether you make gravy with flour or cornstarch. Cornstarch seems to reheat smoother.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd just freeze the grease and make fresh gravy each time.
Then you'd be able to use it for other purposes too


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'd just freeze the grease and make fresh gravy each time.
> Then you'd be able to use it for other purposes too


Yeah I had thought about that, but I just wasn't sure if maybe the gravy was doable since one can buy frozen chipped beef and gravy or meals with gravy in them. I would rather make a whole skillet full and freeze it in smaller batches, but it appears that is not the best route as far as product quality.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I would suggest that you go ahead and make a small batch to test it out. Everybodies taste is different and you may find it perfectly acceptable.


----------



## ChefSufficient (May 25, 2015)

A MUCH easier (and shelf/refrigerator stable) proposition is to omit the milk from the recipe and just make a large batch of basic roux (flour and preferred fat). Cook the flour with the fat to your desired color, in this case I would suggest just white roux, as the darker you cook it, the less thickening power it possesses. If you cook with an animal based fat, refrigerate it, but vegetable fat-based rouxs are shelf stable for months...

This way when you need a gravy, you can heat your roux to the desired color, add the dairy component fresh, achieve proper consistency, and subtract a majority of the required cook time to get you where you need to be... 

This gives you the added versatility of cooking non-dairy gravies and sauce bases (i.e. gumbo, jumbalaya, and the majority of the mother sauces and their derivatives) in a fraction of the time typically required...


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

I was going to suggest the same thing that ChefSufficent did. Make the rouz and freeze it in portion size.


----------

